# Bit the bullet and bought a new gun



## sadler2 (Dec 29, 2017)

So I've been doing some research on the SBE 3 and what I've seen more times in then not is that they are having a problem with the gun patterning high. Not just a little high like bad high. So i researched this for a week or so and went to my local shop and looked at a few different guns, SBE2, Versa Max, A5. In light of the problems seen with the SBE3 i decided to not even consider it. I broke down and bought the SBE2 haven't had the chance to shoot it but the fit and feel of it was exactly what i wanted and i couldn't wait any longer. 

For The SBE 2 how do you guys do you slings i tried to put a sling on it last night and with the cap being recessed in that pin wouldn't go in.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 29, 2017)

I use a quake claw sling in my sbe2 and m2. No issues. By the way, you bought the best out there imo


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 29, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> I use a quake claw sling in my sbe2 and m2. No issues. By the way, you bought the *best out there imo*



That's what i have been reading the past week


----------



## sjrwinder (Dec 29, 2017)

I have belive I have the uncle mike clips on my sling and have no trouble have had my sbe2 for quite a few years.


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 29, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> I use a quake claw sling in my sbe2 and m2. No issues. By the way, you bought the *best out there imo*



That's what i have been reading the past week


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 29, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> you bought the best out there imo



I agree.  When I saw that an SBE3 was coming, I wondered how you could possibly improve upon perfection.  My SBE2 is my favorite all around gun.


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 29, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I agree.  When I saw that an SBE3 was coming, I wondered how you could possibly improve upon perfection.  My SBE2 is my favorite all around gun.



i went from a stoeger m3500 to SBE2 still got the stoeger just wanted an upgrade


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 30, 2017)

I bought a super Vinci a couple months back 
It feels like it grew in my hands.  I have always loved the feel of them and finally broke down and bought one 

I like the SBE2 too, but the super Vinci plain feels better.  

Congrats on your purchase.  I have been shooting inertia for 10 years and I Love it.


----------



## Drew dumas (Dec 30, 2017)

Been shooting benelli for the last 5 years. Picked up a sbe3 this season, love it. Pattern is high, about 70%above the poa. Two rounds of skeet and I was used to it. Smoothest, fastest shooting gun I’ve ever shot.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 30, 2017)

Good thread. Put my hands on all of those a couple weeks ago and was wondering. Guy behind the counter wasn't much help.


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2017)

I got a sbe3 back in July, it shot crazy high, after a little Google research I found alot of complaints and reached out to Benelli. Sent them the gun and they made it shoot alot better, pattern is a little high still compared to what I would prefer, but it will flat out kill ducks.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 30, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good thread. Put my hands on all of those a couple weeks ago and was wondering. Guy behind the counter wasn't much help.



People will argue why one s better than the others.  But hold them and shoulder them and fit for yourself. I love the Vinci. I just like the SBE2 and I was scared of Mattech's reports of sbe3


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 30, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> People will argue why one s better than the others.  But hold them and shoulder them and fit for yourself. I love the Vinci. I just like the SBE2 and I was scared of Mattech's reports of sbe3



One of my biggest pet peeves is a gun that don't shoot where I aim it.


----------



## Raybo1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Did the same thing. Went to  Barrow's in Butler, Ga. and bought the SBE2 over SBE3. Put it together in Arkansas and the 1st shot helicoptered a gw teal. Had no problem finding a sling at Barrow's. If you need a new gun I would make the trip to Butler to see Bo. He is the man on any type of gun. If you think it is to far to go, give Bo a call within 5 minutes of talking to him you will make the trip. Unbelievable selection of guns in such a small town.


----------



## mattuga (Jan 3, 2018)

*Sbe ii*

It is a great gun but I've had the infamous SBE "click" happen to me on some cupped mallards in an AR timber hole.  I was not aware of that issue when it happened.  I'll be getting it worked on by a gunsmith to hopefully diminish that happening but it hasn't been a problem since I found out.  It is pretty easy to just make sure the bolt gets a good hard close when loading the gun.  Basically the bolt can sometimes not shut completely leading to the "click" instead of a boom.  Anyone had their SBE II looked at for this?  Not a big deal but if it can be fixed I'd like to have it done.

The couple times it jammed has been due to me not cleaning regularly enough.  If it is clean, it won't jam.

Smoothest shooting gun I've ever held, it fits me whereas the Vinci and VersaMax did not.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 3, 2018)

I know several guys that shoot benellis that have had the 'ol "click" happen a time or two.....what I've noticed is a few people get a little fidgety and will play with the action while waiting on birds, and I guess not having that "hard close" makes for a click instead of boom. I've shot benellis and they just aren't for me


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 3, 2018)

mattuga said:


> It is a great gun but I've had the infamous SBE "click" happen to me on some cupped mallards in an AR timber hole.  I was not aware of that issue when it happened.  I'll be getting it worked on by a gunsmith to hopefully diminish that happening but it hasn't been a problem since I found out.  It is pretty easy to just make sure the bolt gets a good hard close when loading the gun.  Basically the bolt can sometimes not shut completely leading to the "click" instead of a boom.  Anyone had their SBE II looked at for this?  Not a big deal but if it can be fixed I'd like to have it done.
> 
> The couple times it jammed has been due to me not cleaning regularly enough.  If it is clean, it won't jam.
> 
> Smoothest shooting gun I've ever held, it fits me whereas the Vinci and VersaMax did not.



I have a SBE2, that I put through the ringer. It now jams relentlessly. It's my fault, I blew one up again my fault. It is what it is. 

My gun with reliability issues, I've sank it 2/3 times once I had to flood my waders hands An knees crawling looking for it on the bottom of the river. I get failures to feed, failures to eject while shooting 3in an 3.5in duck or turkey loads. I've replaced a lot of the springs after reading that could be the issue with stiffer springs for heavier loads still does it. I'm at the point I need to mail it back An get them to look at it. I've had this gun since 2010 I think it's killed a pile of birds for me but soon as it started acting up I put it in the safe An bought a Vinci.

The SBE2 I blew up, was 14degrees breaking ice, tripped on beaver hut, best I can tell obstructed barrel. I've formed first flight I shot, lost around 5/6ins of the barrel. I mailed it to Italy, 9months later gun store called said they received it. I had to do a new back ground check. I received a brand new gun explosion could've damaged something major Benelli never contacted me at all during the process. But $34 for shipping an I got a new gun. They have awesome warrantys reason I jumpped on a 3in Vinci.

But I miss my sbE2 I need to mail it off because it's running sick.

My History with Benelli, 2 SBE2s, a M2, a Vinci a Nova. I use abuse my gear but a sbe2 is a tank the guy who bought it made a solid choice An the company stands behind the products they make.


----------



## sadler2 (Jan 3, 2018)

mattuga said:


> It is a great gun but I've had the infamous SBE "click" happen to me on some cupped mallards in an AR timber hole.  I was not aware of that issue when it happened.  I'll be getting it worked on by a gunsmith to hopefully diminish that happening but it hasn't been a problem since I found out.  It is pretty easy to just make sure the bolt gets a good hard close when loading the gun.  Basically the bolt can sometimes not shut completely leading to the "click" instead of a boom.  Anyone had their SBE II looked at for this?  Not a big deal but if it can be fixed I'd like to have it done.
> 
> The couple times it jammed has been due to me not cleaning regularly enough.  If it is clean, it won't jam.
> 
> Smoothest shooting gun I've ever held, it fits me whereas the Vinci and VersaMax did not.




Only thing ive heard about the "click" is when the action doesn't seat all the way. like someone else said playing with the action while waiting for birds. Also heard with the inertia system if it bumps something it could also cause the "click"


----------



## Sumter (Jan 10, 2018)

I got my SBE2 back in 2009 I believe. FWIW, I've never had the "benelli click". Nor have my friends that own benelli's. I don't think it's near the issue people make it out to be. I'm not saying this directly at anyone in this thread, but everyone I've heard talk about it "has a friend who's benelli does this". Just my opinion.


----------



## GLS (Jan 10, 2018)

The Benelli "click" occurs when the rotating bolt has not fully rotated into battery.  I discovered the "dreaded" click while turkey hunting after having to slowly close the bolt noiselessly as I loaded and moved to nearby turkeys which were on the way.  The bolt appeared to be in battery, but it had not rotated completely.  It's avoidable, but only if one knows how to avoid it and is familiar with the unique rotating bolt system.  Letting the bolt slam forward is one way and firmly pushing the handle forward if slowly closing it is another way. I no longer own the gun, not because I thought it was inferior, but just went in another direction with turkey guns.


----------



## sadler2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sumter said:


> I got my SBE2 back in 2009 I believe. FWIW, I've never had the "benelli click". Nor have my friends that own benelli's. I don't think it's near the issue people make it out to be. I'm not saying this directly at anyone in this thread, but everyone I've heard talk about it "has a friend who's benelli does this". Just my opinion.



Mine hasn't done it either. Like GLS said happens when the bolt doesn't rotate all the way. Closing the action slowly, fidgeting with the action when things are slow. It avoidable and isn't something that would detour me away from using the gun or buying a new another one.


----------



## mattuga (Jan 11, 2018)

sadler2 said:


> Mine hasn't done it either. Like GLS said happens when the bolt doesn't rotate all the way. Closing the action slowly, fidgeting with the action when things are slow. It avoidable and isn't something that would detour me away from using the gun or buying a new another one.



Correct, it is easy to avoid.  I had closed my action "quietly" because birds were circling close the first time I got the click.  Now I just know to make sure it slams shut.  It almost happened another time when I put my gun down hard in the metal blind and the action shifted down a little and didn't close back completely.  I saw that though it could've easily happened again if I didn't see it.  I'd still get it fixed if there was a gunsmith who knew how.


----------



## jasper181 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ive shot two sbe3's and both shot high, Ive got 3 guns I duck hunt with for the most part. A sbe2, a400 and a Mossberg 930 waterfowl,  obviously the ladder two  are much nicer guns but I just love the way that Mossberg shoots, I prefer the a400 over the sbe personally.


----------



## killerv (Jan 18, 2018)

Y'all do know that make drop kits for them correct? They used to not come with the largest drop shim, I would always have to order a D shim from somewhere like brownells.

Benelli rep told me once that as long as when it was test fired that the majority of the pattern was within 9in of point of aim, it was good to leave the factory.


----------

